# Deep in the heart of Texas



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Group of us have been down here in Truscott, TX, for a week now starting 70 colts. Another two weeks to go. No internet or cell phone service; haven't had the TV on for a week.

Drove into Wichita Falls today. Turned on the internet, got emails, checked my cell phone, watched a little TV--seems I haven't missed much.

See you in a week or so.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ralph, next time you check in, what the hell are you starting the colts for.....and more importantly, any different gin available down in Truscott ...... Who's tending to the fields? Godspeed Ralph, we miss your infinite wisdom


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

More power to you! Must be nice to step away from technology for any amount of time.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Ralph, next time you check in, what the hell are you starting the colts for.....and more importantly, any different gin available down in Truscott ...... Who's tending to the fields? Godspeed Ralph, we miss your infinite wisdom


Corn and beans in, neighbor's doing the alfalfa. I'm down here goofing around with cutting horse youngsters. Getting ready to put the first rides on about 30 of them Monday.

OG will wait until I get back--which is probably just as well. Weather.com 10 day forecast is calling for rain almost everyday through next Sunday. So, if you can't dance, go fishing (or in this case, go colt starting.)

Oh, and haven't had any gin, but put the hurt to some mighty tasty vodka and beer.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just found this link on facebook that one of the other people took; This group of colts had just been saddled for the first time. Moving them around to allow them to get use to wearing the saddle. Notice how calm they are--we've done a lot of preparatory work to get them where this was no big deal. This group will be ridden Monday, ready to go to work moving cattle Tuesday or Wednesday.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204005486683083

Ralph

(I'm not in the picture.)


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Is Bob Wills still the king?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

No, George Strait is


----------

